# Abbey Fuel Rails



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

At last our new fuel rails.


can come with either -6 or -8 fittings or even push on ends if required.

Bore size is 18mm (for steveN)

Will have a price for your very soon.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*ABBEYMOTORSPORT fuel rail*

Price will be £175-00 + vat.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> Bore size is 18mm (for steveN) .



PMSL 
Sorry steveN but when Abbey M/S make direct reference to you i spose you have to take that as a compliment

Sods law i just ordered a tomei one tho  

JAY


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Tomei havent supplied there,s for over a year or so. Thats why we have made our own.

Mark


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> Tomei havent supplied there,s for over a year or so. Thats why we have made our own.
> 
> Mark


Bol****s Does that mean that i am going to get an email from greenline saying "sorry these are out of stock"

I am using sard 800cc top feed twin hole injectors and a nismo FPR currently with a std fuel rail
I presume these will fit your rail !
I think i would have to get it Blue anodised tho   

Cheers
JAY


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

will yours fit a RB25, im going to bigger injectors soon so thinking of going to a nice fuel rail to smarten things up!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

nope. these are on the way soon.


Mark


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Luffy,
If it fits the GTR, then it should fit your GReddy plenum.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

forgot to mention that bit!

cheers jason


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

so thats a yes then. loads in stock.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

what about for a rb20

K


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*fuel rail*

Mark 

I see your new rail the other day looks real good. :smokin: 

Neil


----------



## lionboy (Mar 9, 2005)

Have you still got the car for sale mate.got about £25.000


----------

